# Automatisches Leerzeichen bei Zeilenumbruch verhindern?



## randomize (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe einige Bild-Links (in etwa <a href...><img></a>), die gerade ein bisschen ausgewachsener geworden sind, sprich jeder Link ist im Code etwas länger als geplant. Jetzt wollte ich die im Code der Übersichtlichkeit halber einfach untereinander schreiben, was aber durch den Zeilenumbruch immer dieses dämliche Leerzeichen zwischen den Bildern mit sich bringt. In meinem Fall designtechnisch eher sehr unpassend. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, eben jenes zu unterbinden?

TIA
randomize


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke nicht! zeig doch mal nen Codebeispiel!

Du könntest das evt. alles in eine Tabelle packen und dann die abständer auf mindeste herunterschrauben, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob er den Pixel dann dazwischen auch hat...


----------



## randomize (21. Oktober 2005)

Zum Beispiel:

```
<a href="seite1.html"><img src="nav1.gif"></a>
<a href="seite2.html"><img src="nav2.gif"></a>
<a href="seite3.html"><img src="nav3.gif"></a>
```
Ist jetzt nicht der Originalcode aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, sondern nur darum, dass bei obigem Beispiel Leerzeichen zwischen den Links eingefügt werden, im folgenden jedoch nicht:

```
<a href="seite1.html"><img src="nav1.gif"></a><a href="seite2.html"><img src="nav2.gif"></a><a href="seite3.html"><img src="nav3.gif"></a>
```
Ich suche nach einer (möglichst kompakten, daher fallen Tabellen schonmal aus) Möglichkeit (evtl. CSS), diese Leerzeichen zu unterbinden.

Danke trotzdem. 
randomize.


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe schon verstanden was du meinst, aber wie der Qulltext aussieht ist doch ersteinmal nebensächlich bzw. zweitrangig, ich denke nicht das es da eine möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Gumbo (21. Oktober 2005)

```
a,
a img {
	display:		block;
	float:			left;
}
```


----------

